# a booboo purchase? Grizzly G1060 22" Scroll Saw



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I picked this scroll saw up at a local auction for $15. Having never used a scroll saw in my life, figured can't go wrong with $15. It's nice and clean and looked all put together. Get it home, and tried to insert some Olson 5" scroll saw blades (non-pinned), and come to find out the upper and lower chucks are missing. The chucks are discontinued on the Grizzly site, and no luck on my faithful eReplacement site. Went looking for alternatives. The EZ Set Blade Holder System from pozsgaidesigns looked promising, but when I talked to the gentleman he said not compatible with the G1060. I have heard of a no-longer selling easy blade changing system by delta that is universal, but can not find anything about it being also compatible with this G1060. Closest item I can find that may help is from Chevpac Machinery LTD out of New Zealand for the MS-26 type scroll saw (I think mine is a MS-22 or -23… it appears MS-xx is designation of the scroll saws of that era similar to the same 2001 era jointers from Taiwan), but $23 per chuck.
Is this a losing battle? Heading to the dump? Here is a picture of it from the Grizzly web site:


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Can you just use pin end blades? I have a central machinery scroll saw and it rattles like crazy when I have tried to use the pinless. I only use the pin blades. I know that true scrollers don't do that, but for the scrolling I do it works just fine. Just a thought, don't know if you can


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

+1 Kaleb! If that plan don't work out, move on a saw you are able to use. $15 is a small price to pay for a lesson learned. Jmo.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

pin or pinless blades…. they need chucks either way, right ?

sawdust… i would hate to give up on this scroll saw. it's a grizzly after all  and kinda beefy and heavy, though I think just an average workhorse.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes Sir, pin or straight end blades need a holder. The saw is useless w/o them. Unless you can dream up something. Let me think about this. I'll pm you.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

might have a sliver of hope after finding this via internet searching. The system might not be a 100% plug and play, but with modifications there is a possibility.

Re: Old Grizzly G0160 saw
« Reply #12 on: August 26, 2014, 09:24:50 AM »
Today i got the EZ Blade Holder System that i orderd from Pozgai's Designs. 
After some modification to the saw arms with my Dremel it was fitted and it works so good.
Now i have quick blade changing to this old saw  
I am realy happy now.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

OOPS! A least you will get out for only $15 if you don't find a solution and quit while you are ahead. Be careful though about throwing more money at it for a solution that only "might" work. Then you will be in deeper when it doesn't. The reason why the chucks aren't there is probably because they broke, replacements couldn't be found and they got $15 bucks out of it at their auction. Maybe you can get a couple of bucks out of it at a scrap dealer; stop on the way home a get a qt. of beer and sit in the shop and drink it and think about things. A cheap lesson and a qt of beer to boot! I share your frustration, having been in the same spot when I thought I got a great deal for a good item for not much money only to find out that in reality I just solved someone else's problem for them.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

If I had found that for 15 bucks, I'd be out in my shop with a couple small blocks of aluminum, some files and a Dremel tool … no way I'd give up on it just because everybody else says it aint worth it.

Back when I was in sales, we'd have monthly meetings to see the new items we would start carrying. And just about every time at the next month's meet, SOMEbody would be bitchin' and saying "These things don't sell. No body wants to buy them."

My response was usually, "Gee, I wish you told me sooner, I sold all mine the first week out! "


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh, almost forgot …
I wish you were closer. I'd give you your $15 back!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have the same issue with an old Central Machinery scroll saw someone gave me. I gave up on a simple solution but intend to make something up that will work. I would do (and eventually will do) as Joe suggested and scrounge up some small aluminum blocks and see what you can come up with.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

if it has a dc induction motor its worth $15.
if ya cant find the parts at least save the motor


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll order the EZ clamping system and modify whatever I need to modify to get this working. As I said, kinda don't want to give up on this Grizzly scroll saw.

tom… according to the specs, it's a TEFC induction motore 1/8 HP direct drive. No idea what that means


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

TEFC…..totally enclosed fan cooled….....keeps sawdust out and motor cooled


----------



## WoodES (Oct 8, 2013)

It might be worth a call to Grizzly to ask if they know any aftermarket sources. You may have scored an opportunity to be creative and develop a method to hold the blades.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I have one under a layer of cobwebs somewhere in my shop.
Couldn't sell it for even 10 bucks.

If I can find it I'll be glad to give you the parts you need I was going to junk it anyway.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

thanks rwe, will keep that in mind. I ordered the EZ clamps yesterday and will see if modifications work out first.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

My EZ clamps arrived today. I "think" I can see where the modifications to the arms are needed: about 1/8" (I have yet to do exact measurements) from the top, and same for bottom. I have a 6" makita angle grinder that I get to use for this. Just have to get discs tomorrow.


----------



## N1DTC (Jun 16, 2017)

Grizzly G1060 Scroll Saw.

Holbs, How did you make out on your Grizzly Scroll Saw clamp/chuck issue. I have a similar saw that was my fathers and he lost the blade chucks. I'd like to fix it. Came across your post while searching the web for fixes. Called Grizzly and found out just like you that they don't have the part and probably never will. The tech told me the vender won't produce the part unless Grizzly orders 2000. Dave


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I did cut off the aluminum ends of the arms to make the EZ clamps work. And they did! However, I gave the scroll saw to a friend  I could never get the cantilever arm to balance right even after a tear down and rebuild. Wish I could cause it seems to be a wonderful scroll saw.


----------



## Tpom (Apr 1, 2019)

I have this same scroll saw and same problem. Hoping to find a solution.


----------

